# Easy Country Song - Sweet Chords



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Occasionally find a gem on the A.M. Sunday mourning classic country radio program.

When I preview to post, the chords are out of place place but if you know the song, it should be easy to figure out.

BLUE LEANNE RIMES

G B E7
Blue oo oo oo oo oh so lonesome for you

A7 D7 G D7
Why can't you be blue over me

G B E7
Blue oo oo oo oo oh so lonesome for you

A7 D7 G C G
Tears fill my eyes till I can't see

B E7
Three O'clock in the morning here am I

A7 D7 
Sitting here so lonely so lonesome I could cry


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The chords may be easy but singing that song is not.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lovely tune


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here it is in A if you want to play along with the posted video.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> Here it is in A if you want to play along with the posted video.
> 
> View attachment 32521


Thanks, I don't have speakers, the recorded version is A?

I slide the last D7 down a fret and back up, basically a quick down-up-down, maybe not musically correct.


----------

